# Check out my website and Facebook :) (maternity and baby photographer!)



## Eburk22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Www.facebook.com/emilyburkephotography


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Some nice work.. much better than the VAST majority of the FB photographers we see here!


----------

